# Chicago Holden Connection Car Club



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

GTO/G8/Camaro
Details will be posted a.s.a.p.
Mike


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds very good Mikey. 

Our club is also heading the right direction. See you on the road.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

:cool I'm sayin



Mikey340 said:


> GTO/G8/Camaro
> Details will be posted a.s.a.p.
> Mike


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bump


----------

